# How to extract .kgb files faster?



## gopal (Jul 5, 2012)

As the title says "How to extract .kgb files faster?"
I have a .kgb file the size is 82.3 MB and the size before commpression was 11.2 GB!
Now it shows remaining 150 hours i can't do that that longer!
So is there is any way to extract it faster atleast in 5hrs?
And i am really sorry if this is in the wrong catagory!
And sorry for spelling mistakes


----------



## Yukikaze (Jul 5, 2012)

gopal said:


> As the title says "How to extract .kgb files faster?"
> I have a .kgb file the size is 82.3 MB and the size before commpression was 11.2 GB!
> Now it shows remaining 150 hours i can't do that that longer!
> So is there is any way to extract it faster atleast in 5hrs?
> ...



Forget whatever I said. I misread the archive file size. FordGT90Concept is probably right here. At a 83.3MB archive, 150 hours is horribly long...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 5, 2012)

My guess is what ever program you're using is doing it wrong.  It's overflowing.  Something 82.3 MB, no matter what it contains, shouldn't take more than a minute to process.


----------



## francis511 (Jul 5, 2012)

http://www.filehippo.com/software/archiving/


----------



## gopal (Jul 5, 2012)

Well it is 82.3MB commpressed size if i extract it it will be 11.2GB
I used KGB Archiver and uniextractor


----------



## Kreij (Jul 5, 2012)

Keep it on topic gents.

The system does have to write 11.2 GB to the hard drive during extraction, but 150 hours is ridiculously long..


----------



## gopal (Jul 5, 2012)

Well the content is videos 340 vids in that kgb file


----------



## Steevo (Jul 5, 2012)

Sounds corrupted if the compressed form is only 80MB.


----------



## Kreij (Jul 5, 2012)

Won't KGB Archiver extract it's own file? 
Why are you using uniextractor (which uses KGB anyway)?


----------



## gopal (Jul 5, 2012)

it is .kgb not .rar or .zip
KGB are known for slow and highly compression but not that slow
Well uniextractor is my primary extractor and i download KGB extractor might extract it faster


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 5, 2012)

Steevo said:


> Sounds corrupted if the compressed form is only 80MB.



This is the answer, no compression tool would take 11GB of data down to 80MB

It is corrupt no ifs or buts about it.


----------



## gopal (Jul 5, 2012)

no it can i also commpressed 67GB to 168MB it is possible and for it is corrupted it is not because as i told you before it has 300+ vid in there so i tryed something now i extracted one vid of it and it was extracted but it took 24+min to do that


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 5, 2012)

gopal said:


> no it can i also commpressed 67GB to 168MB it is possible and for it is corrupted it is not because as i told you before it has 300+ vid in there so i tryed something now i extracted one vid of it and it was extracted but it took 24+min to do that



How long did it take to compress that 67GB?  I still find this dubious, might have to play with it myself later.
Still dont believe it can compress to 1/100th the size


----------



## Kreij (Jul 5, 2012)

KGB Archive uses the PAQ6 (or PAQ7) compression algorithm and has unbelievable compression ratios. Especially if you select max compression.

If you used max compression (and encryption) it is going to be slow. Really slow.
I've never used it though..


----------



## gopal (Jul 5, 2012)

So there is no way to do that in 12hrs


----------



## Kreij (Jul 5, 2012)

I don't know, gopal. Extraction may be much slower than compression since it has to write the 11GB instead of just reading it.


----------



## gopal (Jul 5, 2012)

Okay thanks for your help Guys!


----------



## Kreij (Jul 5, 2012)

There is the possibility that the 150 hours is an estimate and it won't take that long once it gets going. Hard to tell though.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jul 5, 2012)

in Russia, .kgb extracts you!

On topic, i didnt even know tihs file form existed and how much it can be compressed.  you learn something everyday


----------



## Kreij (Jul 5, 2012)

I pulled a copy of KGB and told it to compress my Steam folder (124GB).
10 minutes later it's still looking through the files and has not started compressing yet. 

It's using all 4 cores too.

20 minutes, still scanning for files. Overall CPU usage at about 25%


----------



## Yukikaze (Jul 5, 2012)

It is highly unlikely that video, which is typically already compressed, would go from 11GB to under 100MB. I've seen compression ratios of the sort before, but only on plain text files.


----------



## Kreij (Jul 5, 2012)

I killed the Steam folder compress as I ran out of patience.
Told it to compress a folder full of JPGs. The program crashed.


----------



## samxr (Jul 4, 2018)

here i am..  reopening a 6 year old thread. i was just 14 years old when this went down .. but ya.. its true that kgb files can have ridiculous compression ratios. i myself did try decompressing a 5gb files compressed into 5 mb.


----------



## Frick (Jul 4, 2018)

samxr said:


> here i am..  reopening a 6 year old thread. i was just 14 years old when this went down .. but ya.. its true that kgb files can have ridiculous compression ratios. i myself did try decompressing a 5gb files compressed into 5 mb.



How long did it take, and how long does it take to decompress?


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Frick said:


> How long did it take, and how long does it take to decompress?



It isn't a miracle program.  For incompressible files it really doesn't compress them that much more than 7zip and for compressible files 7zip does a very good job already without waiting hours for it to finish.   There is a reason the program died out.  I tried to compress ~5.5GB of x265 movie files.  I did this on my laptop with an i5-7300HQ.  First thing I noticed was that KGB Archiver is single threaded, so that doesn't help.  It only loaded the CPU to ~40%.  The estimated compression ratio was 99.5% after half an hour of running, and the estimated time to completion was 30 Hours!  While 7zip will do the same level of compression, or close enough, in about 20 minutes.


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 6, 2018)

at the risk of necroing anouther thread
kgb in certain scenarios can yield those huge compression numbers  
the downside is the massive memory and cpu requirements to decompress anouther commonly used example would be uARC , because of the way the compression dictionary works it can't be multithreaded


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 6, 2018)

OneMoar said:


> kgb in certain scenarios can yield those huge compression numbers



Yeah, but the same is true for all the other common compression methods. If the data is very compressible, you'll get great compression numbers. But the fact OS the PAQ6/7 compression algorithm that kgb uses isn't significantly better that other, much much faster, modern algorithms. If it was, kgb wouldn't have died out, and PAQ would be a much more popular option.


----------

